# Mobile Phone



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be bringing an unlocked phone so will be looking for a sim only phone.
I will be looking for the best international rates on that card to the UK 
and am not concerned by internet usage.

I will be looking to get hold of a card as soon as I can when I land .

Thanks


----------

